# Jersey girl over here. :]



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, my name is Abby and I was born and raised in New Jersey. :] I don't have that atrocious accent, though. How is everyone?


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey there!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome Abby!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome Abby!!! Jersey accents are cute.


----------



## MzMore (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Abby... welcome!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :] I really appreciate how warm everyone is here.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm from New Jersey too!! Welcome!


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

Really? What part of Jersey? I'm in Ocean County, but originally from Monmouth. :]


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm from union county .. all my life lol


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Sep 29, 2009)

welcome! Hope you have fun here


----------



## Sass (Sep 29, 2009)

We have accents here in Jersey???  I live in Union.  Welcome!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 30, 2009)

lol i live in NJ and never met anyone with that accent neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



welcome


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 1, 2009)

to Specktra


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_We have accents here in Jersey??? I live in Union. Welcome!_

 
omg i live right next to union


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahah, I'm not originally from NJ, I'm from WY... and yes, NJ people DO have accents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some are harsh, some aren't.  I had the hardest time understanding some people when I first moved here


----------



## supermodella (Oct 2, 2009)

I think concerning the accents I mean the more northern/mid-central accents, kind of like they are on Real Housewives of NJ (my guilty pleasure!). I live in Ocean County, but it's very close to the border of Monmouth.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2009)

HOLA!!!!
and


----------



## x0besoz (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome! i live in monmouth! what part of monmouth were u from


----------



## supermodella (Oct 3, 2009)

I was raised and lived in Matawan/Aberdeen. :]


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)




----------

